

Ask HN: why aren't invoices provided in a standard structured format yet? - parsa28

It's surely a matter of incentives/demand but I would pay a monthly fee to say, receive all my AWS/GitHub/Heroku/Google Apps/etc invoices aggregated and formatted so there's some value in there. What do you think?
======
salzig
write a proposal?

